# Ghosting on bedroom ceiling after roof install



## Jtperks (Apr 3, 2021)

Hello. I had a new roof out on this week. After a day of tear off, they put a synthetic paper and left it over night. They shingled the next day. Somewhere in there, a 2-foot long stain on the bedroom ceiling occurred, the ceiling just below the attic. We have 12-15” of blown in insulation up there. I went up to the attic but there is no leak or water damage from the roof, and I didn’t see any water damage on the drywall either. Anyone know what could have happened here? Is this a moisture thing?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Did they change the ventilation? Could be house dust sticking to some slight condensation.


----------



## Jtperks (Apr 3, 2021)

I don’t think so. It’s pretty strange.


----------



## Richa913 (Jan 2, 2021)

In most when people find a water stain in their home it is nowhere near where the water made its way in. That looks like the center of the room and most rooms have enough deflection in them to let the water to the low spot where it soaks in and causes the stain. Unless someone spilled a drink right on that spot, which is possible, you can bet the water traveled there. Blown insulation is great for attics but down right sucks trying to find the path the water took. When we do an inspection we go in with plastic rakes, snow shovels and a shop-vac hooked up to a 30 foot house. Just start where the stain is and follow the path the water took. If there is no path there is a good chance the roofer spilled something.


----------

